# January and Particle Man



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

We are expecting a litter from our blue piebald angora doe, January, and our piebald black tan buck, Particle Man. They should be here before the 21st, and of course, we'll keep you updated with pictures!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Well done, can't wait on the pictures!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

can't wait to see the pics


----------

